# My newest babies!



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a few new non goatie babies!

1st my dad gave me this cute little heifer calf! She's 2 weeks old and I'm calling her Drama!
















(isn't she beautiful?)

And 2nd, I am getting this beautiful mini foal! I'll hopefully be picking him up next weekend! His current name is DJ, don't know if we'll keep it or not!
newborn pics, 








(check out his diamond)








And recent pics taken Saturday, after his first haircut!









And I just have to share this one to, this one would have been mine, and I think he is the cutest little thing ever!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww.....how cute!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are so cute. I just love that face on the heifer, I think she knows hoe cute she is, and for the foal, how old is she now? They are just adorable.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness - I just want to take them all and hug them and squeeze them and hug them some more.

That last mini is just ADORABLE :drool: :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful babies.....congrats.......  :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I'm enjoying the calf so much, now I have a herd (two qualifies as a herd right?).

Not sure exactly on the age of the older mini, I'd have to go back and look at when he was born and count it up, I remember him being born, but I'm not even going to try and guess, time goes so much quicker these days then it use to. The breeder say's he's ready to be weaned. I got to see him for the first time Sunday, he is their first baby of the year, and he made those other babies looks so small!

The little one is just about as cute as they come! And I love his face markings! And he's so tiny! There is a baby in a pen next to him that is 3 or 4 days younger (she was born the night before I saw them), and she was so much bigger! Part of me wishes I'd held on to his mom for alittle longer so he could be here, the original plan was I would be getting him back, but even as cute and sweet and tiny as he is, I desided the best thing would be to work it out where I'd only get the one.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww!

That calf is soooo sweet!

Mini horse foals are so adorable! They remind me of large puppy's when they still have their baby fuzzies.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They're all beautiful! I especially love the mini's, they can send the other one here ANYTIME! (I'll hide it in my closet, hehe) :ROFL:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Well that other one is going to be for sale. Right now he's about the size of a baby goat, I'm sure you could slip him in unnoticed!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:ROFL: I can see it now. 

Mom walks in "Crissa did I hear something in your closet?"
Me "nah, you're hearing things again"
Mom "I know I heard something."
Me "Maybe you should go lay down."
Mom opens door "well how do you explain this"
Me "Um, it followed me home, no no, I thought it was a stuffed animal, yeah that's it."

:slapfloor:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

You just put a bunch of stuffed animals in the corner and train him to hide among them when anyone is around! I think it could work!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are adorable!!!   Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the new ones! :stars: When you get the mini foal home and get a sense of his personality, be sure to let us know what you decide about the name. You're going to have so much fun with them.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Crissa said:


> :ROFL: I can see it now.
> 
> Mom walks in "Crissa did I hear something in your closet?"
> Me "nah, you're hearing things again"
> ...


 :ROFL:


----------

